# Possible Hyper? Lots of Questions!



## sfisher_01 (Nov 5, 2012)

I had my first baby just over a year ago.. Just after having her i thought that i was going through ppdepression (my mom has depression issues) which settled down and turned in anxiety which is still going strong.. and its about anything & everything. I get irritated over everything, i think people are out to get me, i feel like i cant fill my lungs with enough air, every once in a while ill cry all day long & dont know why im sad. Ive always been warm/sweaty so i dont know if you can count that or not. I always feel like my hearts beating fast. & im 20lbs below my pre pregnancy weight with no great diet or exercise except a baby 

My mom always has thyroid issues. I know now that she is hypo but im wondering if she used to be hyper.. back in the day she sooo skinny.

I do not feel anything abnormal around my neck & my eyes look ok except i feel like they are blurry often.

***** i have a doctor appt set up on thurs because i wanted to talk about postpartum depression/anxiety as thats what i thought i was going through but im wondering if it could possibly be hyper?

What should i ask them to test or how do i tell them i want them to test without sounding like a hypocondiact (sp?)?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Not every person that is hyperthyroid has Graves disease. It would not be unreasonable to ask for a thyroid cascade.


----------

